# Joe Segler Taxidermy



## dmrbigeshott

Just wondering, on average, how long it takes Joe to do a shoulder mount? I took a buck into Joe November 11th and he said he tells everyone 1 calendar year just to give him some breathing room incase something unexpected comes up. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with him and what his general timetable is. Thanks!


----------



## walleyebum

He is usually pretty quick. i know he is real busy though. probably one of the best if not the best in michigan!!!!

i have never had an animal mount done by him(dont hunt) but have had him do multiple fish and the last one he did for me was a mount of a 30inch walleye. all i can say is wow!!!! also did a 15.25 inch perch year before and was simply amazing.

i would recomend him to anyone.


----------



## dmrbigeshott

well I made sure I got it into him before the gun opener and he said that will help a lot. I'm just pumped to get my mount back! lol


----------



## William H Bonney

The two things I never ask Segler anymore,,,,, how much? and how long?

The last deer I had done by him took about 14-15 months I believe,, I know it was over a year.


----------



## Dahmer

Thats about the avg. turn round time. Joe does some great work and well work the wait.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DoubleJay

dmrbigeshott said:


> Just wondering, on average, how long it takes Joe to do a shoulder mount? I took a buck into Joe November 11th and he said he tells everyone 1 calendar year just to give him some breathing room incase something unexpected comes up. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with him and what his general timetable is. Thanks!


I've known Joe as a personal friend and employed his taxidermy skills on several fish, birds, and bucks over the last 25 or so years. He is absolutely the best available and usually up to his neck in work. As much as I have enjoyed fishing and hunting with him, he usually doesn't take the time anymore because of his dedication to his work and his clients.

Joe has mounted for me:
2 Whitetail bucks, full shoulder
8 lb Brown
Red phase Ruffed Grouse, drumming
Mink buck
Prairie Chicken, Greater variety, dancing
Redhead drake
Bufflehead drake
Widgeon drake
Canvasback drake
10 lb Walleye
7 1/2 lb Largemouth
23 1/2 lb Skamania
2 Ringneck roosters, one flying, one sitting on fencepost
pair of Wood ducks, hen and drake

and probably a couple others that I'm too lazy to go into my "man cave" and look for tonite.....

His work is always worth the wait.....if you're in a big hurry, and you don't care about quality, go somewhere else, please.

Jay


----------



## dmrbigeshott

14 months....? lol thats not what I wanted to hear! Thanks for the info.


----------



## William H Bonney

dmrbigeshott said:


> 14 months....? lol thats not what I wanted to hear! Thanks for the info.


Be patient brother, we've all been there and done that... 

You probably got the spot all cleared out on the wall,,, told all your friends "it should be any day now"... :lol:


----------



## gunfun13

Wood Duck-8 months
Buck 1-11 months
Buck 2-8 months

All 3 were spot on with the time line he gave me at the time I took them in. I'd plan on a year, and consider it a nice suprise if its any earlier. As others have said, his work is well worth the wait.


----------



## dmrbigeshott

Gotcha. Thanks for the info.


----------

